# Gore Canyon rafting



## ballbuster (Aug 20, 2008)

oh yes...we have pfd 's for ya too!.......



ballbuster said:


> .................Have a girlfriend / wife / friends, that have wanted to run Gore Canyon with you, but lack the experience?....I'm offering a huge deal for you. I will take them on a run with you in one of our Sotar 13 ' boats for a fraction of our regular price. Normaly we charge $145 for Gore, we will do it in September for $90.00 per person and tag along with your kayak trip. I'll even throw in wetsuits (new NRS Ultra), splash jackets, and booties for that price. Max is 4 to a boat. We are permitted and insured for Gore and have over 20 years experience with well over 100 trips under our belts..Water levels are high right now and very exciting..got the Balls for Gore?.....We do !
> 
> call 970-947-0030 or E mail us at [email protected]


----------



## ballbuster (Aug 20, 2008)

shuttle from pumphouse included


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey ballbuster, 

I'm an experienced raft guide (6-7 years, several rivers, class V) and I want to get on Gore more often. Can I ride along on a Gore trip sometime? It's such a hassle to get friends together for one of these trips, and I'd like to start seeing Gore regularly. I could help fill out a partially empty raft and I think my presence would certainly make trips safer.


----------



## ballbuster (Aug 20, 2008)

it's possible.....we may have a spot..will let ya know!



Randaddy said:


> Hey ballbuster,
> 
> I'm an experienced raft guide (6-7 years, several rivers, class V) and I want to get on Gore more often. Can I ride along on a Gore trip sometime? It's such a hassle to get friends together for one of these trips, and I'd like to start seeing Gore regularly. I could help fill out a partially empty raft and I think my presence would certainly make trips safer.


----------

